# Форум 1С > Валюта, экспорт, импорт. Зарплата и кадры. Налоги и пр. >  Зарплата и управление персоналом после обновления начисляет дни отпуска уволенным.

## Amst

Добрый день.
Обновил базу Зарплата и управление персоналом с 2.5.50.1 до 2.5.58.1, версия платформы 8.2.15.310. Появилась проблема:
ЗУП продолжает начислять 3 дня отпуска за каждый месяц уволенным сотрудникам, но на день увольнения считает правильно.
Сам я сисадмин и над 1С только накатываю обновления, но если подскажете куда ткнуть и что сделать (как можно подробнее), чтобы исправить сию багу, буду крайне признателен.

----------


## Sokkyra

А в чем проблема, если на день увольнения считает правильно? Это и нужно всем кадровикам!

----------

